# getting bettas in dayton



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

I've just recently gotten in to breeding bettas, but the only ones available in my area (around Dayton) are the old veiltailed ones from LPS with no genetics to speak of. I've occasionally found some passable yellow VTs but I'd really like to get some CTs or HMs. Does anyone know of any reputable online or local breeders that I could order from?
Thanks everyone


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I live in Miamisburg and breed, but I don't have any ready now. It will be 5 or 6 months before I have any ready as I am not spawning right now. You can try Gerber's Saltwater Warehouse off of Dryden rd. They occasionaly have some CTs for sale. ABout $5.00 apiece. They will also order them for you if you want. Stay away from Jack's Aquarium by the Dayton Mall. The fish there (except the cichlids) are in poor shape. Gerber's has the best selection of fish (freshwater included)
http://www.saltwaterwarehouse.com/


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

bettysplendens is in ohio. check with her.

her website: www.bettysplendens.com


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Gerber's is about 15 min from my house and I didn't even know it was there. (lol ) and betty's isn't too terribly far either. Thanks again.


----------

